# what's best solution for watching out of home content



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm going on a 6 week vacation fairly soon and I'd like to be able to watch any content recorded on my Roamio. The Tivo phone app doesn't let me watch most content but some. I'm looking for a solution that lets me watch anything I've already recorded on my Roamio.
I've done some basic research and eliminated Tivo Desktop since it looks like I'd need to download my content to a laptop before I leave for my trip.
I'm now investigating slingbox but not sure how it works or if it will work for me. Since I'm new to this concept I'd appreciate knowing what I need on the front end (at home) and when I'm away to accomplish this.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Setup a VPN into your home network.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Setup a VPN into your home network.


Is there some instructions on how to do this as it relates to watching my recorded Tivo content out of my home?
Thanks


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Setting up a VPN is fairly complicated. The easiest solution would be to just get a Slingbox. If you have a 6-tuner Roamio Plus/Pro then you can get HD resolution out of it, but if all you have is a 4-tuner Roamio, then you'll be limited to SD unless you also have a TiVo Mini connected to it, because the 4-tuner Roamio lacks a component output.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Setting up a VPN is fairly complicated. The easiest solution would be to just get a Slingbox. If you have a 6-tuner Roamio Plus/Pro then you can get HD resolution out of it, but if all you have is a 4-tuner Roamio, then you'll be limited to SD unless you also have a TiVo Mini connected to it, because the 4-tuner Roamio lacks a component output.


I have a Roamio Plus with 3 mini's. Can I hook the slingbox up to one of the mini's composite output? Also, what do I use out of the home to watch on a newer TV that has HDMI or USB? Would I use something like a ROKU or Chromcast. That part I'm not understanding.
Also, if I connect to one of my mini's, how do I change channels or start a recording, etc.?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

marklyn said:


> Is there some instructions on how to do this as it relates to watching my recorded Tivo content out of my home?
> Thanks


I have a VPN setup (via ASUS router) I haven't been able to get out of home streaming to work.

I just get an error that says the app (iOS) can't find a streaming device)


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The simplest thing would be to get a Fire TV or Fire TV Stick and run the Tivo app.

If you get a a Slingbox, you can run a Sling app on Roku. Slingbox controls your host device (Roamio or Mini) via IR. I would use the component output from the Mini, not composite. Both require an optional cable.

Realize also, that with your cable TV subscription you can stream many programs from each individual network. So load the appropriate apps on your Roku and see if that's sufficient.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

mdavej said:


> The simplest thing would be to get a Fire TV or Fire TV Stick and run the Tivo app.


The Fire Stick has a TiVo app? I don't remember seeing one last time I used mine, many months ago. Maybe I'll try it again.

Personally, when travelling, I just settle for watching recordings that were made before I left, transferring them to my laptop or tablet* via kmttg. Of course, I can't watch anything recorded while I'm gone until I get back. Big time shift.

A hacked HP Touchpad running Android 4.4.4, which, last time I checked, I still can't stream to because the TiVo app complains it is an unauthorized device.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

justen_m said:


> The Fire Stick has a TiVo app?


Sure does.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-App-for-Amazon-Fire-TV-Use

If I can ever score a Stream for a reasonable price, I'll actually be able to use it.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Sure does.
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-App-for-Amazon-Fire-TV-Use
> 
> If I can ever score a Stream for a reasonable price, I'll actually be able to use it.


:up:

I was just about to edit my post saying, "Wow, it does! I found it." I just searched on amazon.com fire stick apps and there is a TiVo for Amazon Fire TV (Beta) that was released in October. I am going to try it out - my Roamio Plus has a stream.

[edit] That was easy. I installed it, entered my login info, set up out-of-home streaming, and it appears to work. Of course, the Fire Stick I'm streaming to is plugged into my AVR which is just a foot above my Roamio. Haven't had a chance to test out of home streaming yet, just in home, but the app works so far.


----------



## boilerjt (May 20, 2014)

mdavej said:


> Sure does.
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-App-for-Amazon-Fire-TV-Use
> 
> If I can ever score a Stream for a reasonable price, I'll actually be able to use it.


Thanks, I didn't know about this either. I'll have to try it out on my Fire TV stick with my Roamio Pro


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

What I've been using, since I don't have a Stream, is Plex. There is a Tivo To Go channel that you can install, and it lets you access your content on the TiVo as well as copy it off the TiVo to your Plex library. Requires Plex Server, of course, but it is free. Less simple than the native TiVo streaming, but I've used it successfully.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

marklyn said:


> I have a Roamio Plus with 3 mini's. Can I hook the slingbox up to one of the mini's composite output?


Yes... I bought an extra TiVo Mini last week specifically to hook it up to a Slingbox...

I find the user experience on the Slingbox superior to TiVo Stream... The only thing that bugs me is the 3-5 second latency on remote control commands... But once you get streaming going, the quality is pretty darn good...


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

hefe said:


> What I've been using, since I don't have a Stream, is Plex. There is a Tivo To Go channel that you can install, and it lets you access your content on the TiVo as well as copy it off the TiVo to your Plex library. Requires Plex Server, of course, but it is free. Less simple than the native TiVo streaming, but I've used it successfully.


I got excited when I saw that plex was an option but, after a bit of research, it doesn't appear that the plex server that runs on my QNAP NAS box accomodates the tivo to go channel. I'm trying to confirm that but my first searches indicate that you need the Plex server software that you'd download and install to a Windows/Linux machine... still checking but if anyone knows different, please let me know.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

boilerjt said:


> Thanks, I didn't know about this either. I'll have to try it out on my Fire TV stick with my Roamio Pro


Can someone let me know how this work(ed)? I'm interested in an easy solution but I'm not clear on how the fire tv stick works. I assume there is one piece that connects to the Roamio or mini and then the fire tv stick plugs into your TV (out of home)?? I'd appreciate any details like whether or not the TV needs to be a smart TV or just needs a HDMI port.

Thanks


----------



## boilerjt (May 20, 2014)

marklyn said:


> Can someone let me know how this work(ed)? I'm interested in an easy solution but I'm not clear on how the fire tv stick works. I assume there is one piece that connects to the Roamio or mini and then the fire tv stick plugs into your TV (out of home)?? I'd appreciate any details like whether or not the TV needs to be a smart TV or just needs a HDMI port.
> 
> Thanks


Just got it working.
1. Install Tivo App on Fire TV Stick
2. Enter username/password for Tivo account
3. It lists your Tivo devices. Choose one.
4. It detects the Tivo streaming device. Select Out of Home streaming.

I haven't tested it out of home yet. In home streaming works really well. The Fire TV Stick connects to an HDMI port of your TV and connects to your wireless network. No smart TV needed.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The stick is all you need. Your Pro already serves up the content. The TV needs an HDMI port for the stick. 

Sling interface is the actual TiVo interface. Fire app interface is different and more limited.


----------



## boilerjt (May 20, 2014)

If you do get a Fire TV Stick, my favorite app is called Kodi (formerly XBox Media Center). This app is not available from Amazon and you'll have to load it differently (google it for instructions). With this, you can stream a lot of free stuff from the internet and stream video from you local network.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

boilerjt said:


> Just got it working.
> 1. Install Tivo App on Fire TV Stick
> 2. Enter username/password for Tivo account
> 3. It lists your Tivo devices. Choose one.
> ...


You may even be able to watch "semi"-live tv by starting a recording on you TiVo via TiVo.com or your phone or tablet. Once you start the recording it should be available on the Firestick app.

I'm a little leery of depending on this working in a hotel because you are at the mercy of getting a reasonable wifi speed.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

boilerjt said:


> If you do get a Fire TV Stick, my favorite app is called Kodi (formerly XBox Media Center). This app is not available from Amazon and you'll have to load it differently (google it for instructions). With this, you can stream a lot of free stuff from the internet and stream video from you local network.


I can attest that Kodi works and you can watch about anything, movies out on DVD and including surprisingly good camera recordings of theatrical releases. I feel too guilty to use it for that though. I do use it to watch content that my cable operator doesn't supply as well as content that you just can't find even on premium channels I subscribe to.


----------



## boilerjt (May 20, 2014)

UCLABB said:


> You may even be able to watch "semi"-live tv by starting a recording on you TiVo via TiVo.com or your phone or tablet. Once you start the recording it should be available on the Firestick app.
> 
> I'm a little leery of depending on this working in a hotel because you are at the mercy of getting a reasonable wifi speed.


That does work. Thanks!


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

boilerjt said:


> Just got it working.
> 1. Install Tivo App on Fire TV Stick
> 2. Enter username/password for Tivo account
> 3. It lists your Tivo devices. Choose one.
> ...


This sounds very close to the tivo app on my android phone... I downloaded the Tivo app to my phone, logged in and can see/control my Roamio (add season passes, etc) But, I seem to recall that certain shows did offer to play out of home but some did not have that option. Does the Fire TV stick play 100% of the content recorded on the Roamio?


----------



## boilerjt (May 20, 2014)

UCLABB said:


> I can attest that Kodi works and you can watch about anything, movies out on DVD and including surprisingly good camera recordings of theatrical releases. I feel too guilty to use it for that though. I do use it to watch content that my cable operator doesn't supply as well as content that you just can't find even on premium channels I subscribe to.


Kodi does have a lot of "legal" free video you can watch as well  What surprises me is that I can watch MPEG-2 video from my home network without on-the-fly transcoding on my PC (like I have to do with Plex.)


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

OK so some further research I've done indicates that many shows are flagged by my cable provider such that they cannot be streamed from my Tivo out of home. Does this make sense to anyone and if this is the case then this solution won't work but maybe the slingbox would. Thoughts?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

marklyn said:


> OK so some further research I've done indicates that many shows are flagged by my cable provider such that they cannot be streamed from my Tivo out of home. Does this make sense to anyone and if this is the case then this solution won't work but maybe the slingbox would. Thoughts?


Yep, copy-once protected channels cannot be streamed OOH -- this is one of the gotcha's stated in the TiVo support documents re: the Fire TV TiVo app. If you're on TWC all channels except local broadcast stations are protected.
This limitation seemingly could NOT apply to a Sling Box being fed via component outputs (since the TiVo box can't possibly know where that signal is going).

Also, the Roamio must be connected via wired Ethernet.

Does it make sense? LOL -- yes if you're a network executive or lawyer.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

slingbox is the only reliable option for you. Even for unprotected channels the built in TiVo Stream solution is very unreliable and frustrating most of the time where the slingbox just works.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I think I've decided on a slingbox 350 and fire TV stick solution. 
The slingbox 350 is running around $40 used and it looks like it will do what I need it to do by using the composites from the mini's I have...
I am correct that the fire stick can have the sling play app downloaded to it, or is that not so? Does this all sound like a viable solution?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

marklyn said:


> I think I've decided on a slingbox 350 and fire TV stick solution.
> The slingbox 350 is running around $40 used and it looks like it will do what I need it to do by using the composites from the mini's I have...
> I am correct that the fire stick can have the sling play app downloaded to it, or is that not so? Does this all sound like a viable solution?


I picked up a "new" refurbished 350 at Amazon for $59.99...

http://www.amazon.com/Sling-Media-S...8&qid=1453770723&sr=8-1&keywords=slingbox+350

I'd definitely go with a refurb before going with a used device... Slingbox is pretty strict on support, and you only get phone support for a short amount of time... I also have had 2 slingboxes fail on me (which is why I bought the 3rd)... Don't buy someone else's headache...especially when you can get a warranteed unit for under $60.00.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

marklyn said:


> I think I've decided on a slingbox 350 and fire TV stick solution.





MikeekiM said:


> I picked up a "new" refurbished 350 at Amazon for $59.99...


Me too. Just ordered one myself. Unlike Stream, works with Live TV and is a good bit cheaper.

Don't forget to pick up some component cables for your Mini. I got these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281361043230

I hope they work.


----------



## paulmlemay (Sep 29, 2014)

mdavej said:


> The simplest thing would be to get a Fire TV or Fire TV Stick and run the Tivo app..


I second that recommendation.
The Amazon Fire can see your recorded content from your Tivo at home. It's pretty great and simple.

Note: you will need a Tivo that supports out of home streaming.
Roamio Plus, Roamio Pro or Tivo Stream.
Bolt or plain base Roamio will need a Tivo Stream


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Except that as mentioned, OOH Tivo streaming is very unreliable and YMMV.

There's a reason why folks say to just get a Sling with a Mini and be done with it - Tivo has never fully worked out the issues with remote streaming on any client or Tivo platform. Hell even downloading isn't always reliable and you'd think that would work all the time.

Running a Plex server with the TivoToGo app bundle installed is another option, but not as user-friendly.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Except that as mentioned, OOH Tivo streaming is very unreliable and YMMV.
> 
> There's a reason why folks say to just get a Sling with a Mini and be done with it - Tivo has never fully worked out the issues with remote streaming on any client or Tivo platform. Hell even downloading isn't always reliable and you'd think that would work all the time.
> 
> Running a Plex server with the TivoToGo app bundle installed is another option, but not as user-friendly.


I have a Roamio Pro (obviously with TiVo Stream), and I decided to get a dedicated Mini and Slingbox for my live and DVR content streaming needs... It's really a great solution... The only thing I don't like is the 4-5 second remote control latency...

And I will second the download problems with the TiVo mobile app. I love the functionality it provides, but the performance and stability is not great... I really have to babysit my downloads to monitor them to completion... First, it's painfully slow...second, it gets stuck sometimes and I have to pause and restart to get it going again...

Slingbox solution is great...too bad it is only useful for my streaming needs when I have an internet connection... I still have to depend on my TiVo mobile app for the offline viewing (like when I am on a plane).


----------

